# Aggressive polish rooster



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

I have a polish rooster I got for free along with two silkie hens. They stay in enclosed run most of the day and come out for two to three hours a night. After my AG's that free range go in for the night. Bob Marley is my Polish Rooster's name. He is a pain in the bottom dollar. He attacks me whenever I am not looking, am looking or even attempt to come in the pen. He attacks when they are out of the pen too. I used the "roll him on the ground until he submitted" method. I have used the "holding until him until he submits" method. I have kicked him off me, not my favorite, and now I am using a Hawaiian punch jug to ponk him off me. It seems to be the most affective with the least abuse to me. But, every two or three days we are going at it again. I don't want to get rid of him for fear someone else might not be so understanding of his behavior. I know some roosters are just goofily mean, but anyone have any other ideas? Or just that eventually he will give up on it and quit attacking me?

He doesn't scare me but it upsets the girls in the pen every time he and I have a go around. Plus my legs are getting very scarred up in the whole process.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There you are. Glad to see you finally made it. HC is here and so is rkluse except she's using a different name here. 

Kiddo, he's always going to be that way. I have heard from one person that a nasty rooster I rehomed was a completely different boy in his new digs. But I don't think that's quite the way it works.

Bobble is 8 now. Bobble still forgets the lesson he gets from me when he gets stupid. Its become a routine in our lives. And I have to remember he's an old man and not to get too rough.


----------



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

My computer was on the fritz. I have been looking for everyone. A couple of days ago I finally found you and then read on this site for alittle while. I like it. 
Bob is just a big fat bottom dollar. I hate abusing him. I know I am not doing that, but man he is still young and can go for awhile. Eventually he resigns to the fact that I am not going to give and walks away so I can turn the dirt and feed them. He is just persistant. 
I thank you for the knowledge thus far in my crazy journey and hope your move and settling in has been a fun experience.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent out PM's to those that still visited the other place so that they would know. I just got fed up with all of the spam and with only one person trying to police it and have a life at the same time it just got tiring to be there. 

I thought you might have gotten a new computer. When you used the other whatever you were using people would have thought you were drunk posting. Dang things and their auto correction. Caught my phone doing that to me the other day. 

Bobble is working back up to being a bad boy again. I can tell now after 8 years of his inability to be nice getting the better of him. He'll challenge me when I'm outside of his pen. Right now I can tell him no and he'll back off. In a few days the no will no longer work.


----------



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> I sent out PM's to those that still visited the other place so that they would know. I just got fed up with all of the spam and with only one person trying to police it and have a life at the same time it just got tiring to be there.
> 
> I thought you might have gotten a new computer. When you used the other whatever you were using people would have thought you were drunk posting. Dang things and their auto correction. Caught my phone doing that to me the other day.
> 
> Bobble is working back up to being a bad boy again. I can tell now after 8 years of his inability to be nice getting the better of him. He'll challenge me when I'm outside of his pen. Right now I can tell him no and he'll back off. In a few days the no will no longer work.


 I just got it fixed. I was sooo embarrassed by my posts. But, hoped you all liked me enough to understand and muddle through it to see what I was saying. eventually I had to give up and just quit posting.

Today is Bob's day again. He attacked the fence last night. That means this morning will be our entertaining go 'round. I hope I can eventually tell him NO for a day or two. Yet, I know that is not the way this will go for awhile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have perfectly functioning machine. Yet I can look at something I said in the morning and wonder, what was I thinking? Every once in a while I find a word in there that in no way makes sense. I finally figured it out the other day, I"m plugging in a word because I'm thinking of something else while typing. 

Oh yes, Bobble used to attack the fence. I haven't seen him do that in a while. I don't know if he's struggling to be good or he's just too old to do it any more. 

How is the rest of the flock doing?


----------



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

The rest of my flock is doing great. Strutter is still my buddy and eats out of my hand. The other day he tried to eat my finger tip and instinctively I popped him on the head. He didn't know what to think. 
Everyone is becoming very used to me after all these years. And I have become a "Pro" at finding and breaking my broody AG's. The silkies are a little harder. But, I am getting there.
I will say that I have been tempted to let the silkie girls set but I am not sure how a white silkie/black polish would turn out. So I am taking the eggs daily. My hb wants me to let the AGs to have a batch. I think I got him hooked on babies and how awesome my "Pets" can be. 

Are you going to let your hen hatch the eggs? I think they know you need something entertaining to do. Just that little extra thing that makes it where there is so much to do that sleep is an option that can be cut.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny you should ask about allowing my girl a hatch. I have one viable egg under the Silkie and one viable egg under a Hamburg. The chicks once the Mom's are done with raising will go to the neighbor since technically the eggs came from her bird. I'm done with the whole raising thing. As it is, King is showing I just might have birds for years to come. King is going to be nine in August. Bobble and Head Tuck are both 8 now. The others are seven and down to Chicklet who is four.

Really, it hasn't been that long since you got to your house and found out you had an instant flock. To think how far you've come with a breed that is not particularly fond of humans is amazing. And the fact that they were totally feral and have that boy eating from your hand, well, you get it.


----------



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to mention. Suzie (the red healer who killed Skidmark and constantly chased my flock), has become awesome. She is great with all of them. I even have her able to round up Bob and the silkies when they get to close to the barn. I keep them away so Strutter doesn't see them. It all works somehow. I was scared at first when I tried it with her but had a tight hold and kept showing her what to do, until I let her try it. She acted as though she was going for them and I about had a panic attack. But, she just got them in line and guided them back to the back yard. I was sooooooo proud of her. Now the rest of my flock has even gotten used to her and hangs around the porch with her now days. 
I think back and can laugh about my situation. I pick up chickens with ease and don't even flinch when they try and get mad. I should have had people videoing me for some of. It would be so hilarious. 
People around here still think it is strange to hear of chickens that live to be 8 and 9 or older. I just remind them that some of them are pets and not for food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forgot all about her. Glad to read she was so good about learning her boundaries. That is one of those things that can be so frustrating when the dog refuses to get it. Took me two years to get my one dog to understand. No, that's wrong. He understood just fine, he just didn't want to do it. 

Well, considering how highly bred these birds are, I'm surprised they've lived this long. I wonder if birds I had sold before them are still around.


----------



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> I forgot all about her. Glad to read she was so good about learning her boundaries. That is one of those things that can be so frustrating when the dog refuses to get it. Took me two years to get my one dog to understand. No, that's wrong. He understood just fine, he just didn't want to do it.
> 
> Well, considering how highly bred these birds are, I'm surprised they've lived this long. I wonder if birds I had sold before them are still around.


 It had almost come to the point of giving up. But, I just can't do that when it comes to animals. As much I wish I had it in me sometimes, life would be easier, but I haven' done it with any I have so far. I thought she would never get it. Strutter put my others in their place and so did Momma AG. But with her gone and Strutter remembering what Suzie did to Skidmark. Then no one would even come out with her around. It took a lot of coaxing and patients, but we are glad she worked it all out. Plus the whomping I gave her encouraged better behavior. She is definitely her own dog. Still listens better than any of my others. But they are old and do their own thing and always have. 
The two I rehomed both passed away. I won't do that again. I was furious at the situation. But, I know most go better than that one. It just made me mad that I knew these people and thought they were gonna be great. plus I had gotten attached to the ones I gave them, made it that much worse. 
How are your dogs doing? I hope great with the move and feeling good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're doing really well. I was a nervous wreck the first time I took them out back since we're not fenced here. But either they've learned to stay within sight or I've relaxed or both. 

While I didn't hit my problem dog, me going off like a lunatic, him corned in the coop scared him in to realizing he's not king of it all after all. 

Too many think that all you have to do is turn them out. I saw that again and again with horses. You see it when people are surprised chickens can live so long. HC has a girl that just turned eleven, as in a hen that is eleven.


----------



## Ranch (May 26, 2014)

Update on Bob Marley, my polish roo, 
We have come to an understanding. after many attacks and me holding my ground. He just wouldn't quit. So I resorted to the " you don't want to come near me" method. Every time I opened the pen door and he stepped toward me, I took off my flip flop and popped him on the head. I did this for five days and said "NO BOB" every time. Now, all I have to do is say "No Bob" and he backs away under the main coop. I can pick up the silkies with ease and he doesn't even try and bother me. It is sooooo nice to be able to work with them and not worry about where he is and if my back is fixing to be attacked. Every now and then I just have to take my flip flop and point at him and tell him no, he moves on and complains to the others about the crazy lady. I am so much happier, now my kids can help with the hens and not have to fear an attack.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are good that it won't hold and you will have to do a repeat. The fact he still thinks about challenging you is a good sign of that. But you will learn to recognize when he's about to bust loose on you. Bobble is 8 now, after a go round with him he's good for weeks. Then the challenging begins, then the foot stomping starts and not long after that the attack. 

As he gets older the challenges will be further between but as a young guy he's going to have a tough time remembering that you are the Queen of it All.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just got done telling Bobble that things have not changed, that I'm still bigger and stronger than he is. It didn't take much to have him crying Uncle in a corner. He's 8 now so the biggest part of the fight is gone from him. 

He is penned with another younger male with one sharing a wire side. Usually when one is screaming for help the others will jump in to protect him. Not these two, the one in the pen stood off to the side and watched, the other tried to get through the wire to attack him. No loyalty at all in this bunch.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Ranch said:


> I have a polish rooster I got for free along with two silkie hens. They stay in enclosed run most of the day and come out for two to three hours a night. After my AG's that free range go in for the night. Bob Marley is my Polish Rooster's name. He is a pain in the bottom dollar. He attacks me whenever I am not looking, am looking or even attempt to come in the pen. He attacks when they are out of the pen too. I used the "roll him on the ground until he submitted" method. I have used the "holding until him until he submits" method. I have kicked him off me, not my favorite, and now I am using a Hawaiian punch jug to ponk him off me. It seems to be the most affective with the least abuse to me. But, every two or three days we are going at it again. I don't want to get rid of him for fear someone else might not be so understanding of his behavior. I know some roosters are just goofily mean, but anyone have any other ideas? Or just that eventually he will give up on it and quit attacking me?
> 
> He doesn't scare me but it upsets the girls in the pen every time he and I have a go around. Plus my legs are getting very scarred up in the whole process.


Any mean roo on my farm gets the axe ... I will not take a chance with the grandkids.

An aggressive rooster can and will hurt you or someone else.

(sorry)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Any mean roo on my farm gets the axe ... I will not take a chance with the grandkids.
> 
> An aggressive rooster can and will hurt you or someone else.
> 
> (sorry)


i hear the water bucket method can help with a nasty attacking rooster

take said attacking roo

grab him & put head 1st into a 5 gallon bucket of cold water

now count to 10 & let him go

next time repeat but count to 20

repeat

repeat

repeat

by the time you get to 60 seconds Mr. rooster

will have a whole new outlook on life

& you will then be on top of the pecking order

never done it myself but i hear it works on even the nastiest roosters


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I throw mine in the pond. The act of me catching them, holding them while they get carried down, then getting tossed in the air to land in a rather deep body of water mellows them out. The swim back and the subsequent walk of shame back to the coop to sulk in a corner and dry gives them time to think about what their place in life really is. 

After that I walk them over to a lovely little inverted cone we have nailed to a post behind the house.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I throw mine in the pond. The act of me catching them, holding them while they get carried down, then getting tossed in the air to land in a rather deep body of water mellows them out. The swim back and the subsequent walk of shame back to the coop to sulk in a corner and dry gives them time to think about what their place in life really is.
> 
> After that I walk them over to a lovely little inverted cone we have nailed to a post behind the house.


how often do they learn?

how often do they find out 1st hand what the cone is used for?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have only killed one rooster for temperament before, and have one now who we are considering eating. I've only taken 2 for a swim and they learned after that. This current little fella got hurt around 7 months old and was therefore babied quite a bit, after that he became my little buddy and I allowed him to do things based on his friendly demeanour (even though I knew better, I got a soft spot for this guy). He turned 14 months and turned into a complete dink. He now constantly challenging me and trying to take pot shots at my calves behind my back. He's had 4 swims and it stops him for a bit but after a few days he is right back at it. None of the other Roos were babied as youngins so they never learned the disrespect this spoiled brat did. Unfortunately, while I can deal with him my husband is worried about our daughter and I do tend to agree. If I can't break him after all the coop dustings and swimming lessons he's had, he likely won't change. So we will be doing him with the meat birds.
The one we killed before was neurotic and would freak out and climb the walls if we came in the coop. I went in to get egg once and although he was being ignored, I guess he felt that I had him cornered. He tried to fly into the rafters and fell at my feet just as I bent down to get the eggs, and needless to say apparently he thought I was out for his neck because he flew up, grabbed my hair with his beak and spurred my face. He had never so much as looked at us sideways beforehand, so I can't say he was aggressive, but I didn't bother walking him to the pond. I wasn't going to keep something that unpredictable - if my then 5y/o daughter had of gathered eggs that day she would've had severe injuries.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Sheesh am I ever glad that I ended up with a roo that is mellow and good for the hens. Knows his job.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Most of mine are, Jabber! But every now and again you get one that gets a bit too big for their britches.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> Most of mine are, Jabber! But every now and again you get one that gets a bit too big for their britches.


face 1st in the pond for 10 seconds may adjust his outlook a bit.


----------

